
Believing that life is fair makes you a terrible person - po
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/oliver-burkeman-column/2015/feb/03/believing-that-life-is-fair-might-make-you-a-terrible-person
======
strictnein
Clickbait headline for the guy at The Guardian who specializes in little else:
Oliver Burkeman. The article actually just says your world view is likely off
if you think life is fair.

Another one of his clickbait headlines: "No, I won't watch that cringe-
inducing viral video. I'm a better person than you"

